# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  رمز sa

## داش اکل

رمز عبور پیش فرض برای sa چیست؟
فرق User Login و User DataBase چیست؟
کاربری که در User Login چه استفاده ای دارد وقتی که ما باید
برای وصل شدن به SQL SERVER باید Login کنیم ؟

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

مطابق قوانین سایت هر سوالی باید در بخش مربوطه پرسیده شود:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/vi...?p=12029#12029
-------------

رمز برای کاربر پیش فرض sa چیزی نیست یعنی خالی!
SQL-Server دو نوع لاگین را می پذیرد. لاگین از نوع ویندوزی و از نوع خودش (یعنی کاربری در آن قبلا تعریف و تعیین مجوز شده باشد)
[/list]

----------


## داش اکل

پس با این حساب هر کسی می تواند با این کاربر به سرور وصل شود و کاری خواست بکند :shock:

----------


## Abbas Arizi

بله. دقیقا. شما باید خودتون یک رمز برای اون تعیین کنید.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

بله! این مورد را یکی از ادمین های سایت های امنیتی آمریکا چند وقت پیش (حدود 2 سال پیش ) مرتکب  و سایتش هک شده بود  :D

----------


## داش اکل

حالا این رمز sa کی تعریف می شه واینکه می شه بعدا تغییرش داد  :shock:  :shock:

----------

